# You're a community paramedic



## Household6 (Apr 23, 2014)

Called in to a private residence for this.. Let's just assume that the gentleman in UTD on his tetanus.

Being as how you're a CP, you have dermal lido at your disposal in your protocals, you can suture. 

Attack plan? Do you transport?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Apr 23, 2014)

holy jesus, that makes me cringe. I'd cry if that were me.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 23, 2014)

No way I would be removing that in the field. Do you have a digital tourniquet and are you prepared to do a trepanation?


----------



## Household6 (Apr 23, 2014)

JMO, I don't think there's much to drill.. Drilling in this case has the possibility of introducing metal shavings, yes?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 23, 2014)

Man needs to see someone with anesthetics and antibiotics. Xray to rule out open trauma to the tuft bone is also required and if the hook is gone, they won't be able to know if osteomyelitis is a possibility down the road. (In this case, I'd say probably not, and lucky the hook shaft has no worm barbs).

 My initial first aid case as a lifeguard was such a hook on a trolling spoon INTO the distal IP joint (dominant hand) of an eleven year old. Splint the spoon, disinfect the site, bandage and call Dad. Much the same in the city

If in the wilderness or need to return to the firing line, use my partner's Leatherman to cut off the hook eye, drip betadine on the hook shank, use a hot end of a coat hanger (I always bring a metal coathanger to the woods, too useful) to clear the end of the hook, then push it through, re-disinfect, bandage with disinfectant and a splint, and monitor at least twice a day for infection. Elevate.

And have my partner sit on the guy or lady while we did all this to him or her.

PS: A rule I learned was never to mess around with hands, eyes, and babies/pregnancies; you always lose.


----------

